# Netflix Aspect Ratio?



## michael1248 (Feb 14, 2002)

Running into a problem with the new Netflix app....

While trying to watch Adam-12 and the original Star Trek series, it seems that the original 4:3 aspect ratio has been stretched to 16:9. 

Everything looks normal when the Netflix app starts. Nothing is "stretched" on main screen where you can scroll thru the show in your queue.

Is this a Netflix issue or can I change the aspect ratio via the remote when viewing Netflix?


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

michael1248 said:


> Running into a problem with the new Netflix app....
> 
> While trying to watch Adam-12 and the original Star Trek series, it seems that the original 4:3 aspect ratio has been stretched to 16:9.
> 
> ...


You need to go into a regular liveTV.

set your zoom to panel/full...
then start the app.


----------



## michael1248 (Feb 14, 2002)

Tried that...no go.

Checked some other shows in my queue. All original 4:3 shows are streched to 16:9.

All 16:9 shows play normally.

???


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Have you tried other Netflix devices to see if it does the same thing? If so, then it is not a TiVo problem.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Look at the settings on your TV also. Might be set to expand/stretch.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

michael1248 said:


> Tried that...no go.
> 
> Checked some other shows in my queue. All original 4:3 shows are streched to 16:9.
> 
> ...


That's because you have the zoom set for FULL pressing the zoom button cycles formats 480i, 480p 720p, 1080i in accordance with the speed resolutions you have set in display settings. At each resolution it cycles also Panel, Zoom and Full. From what your describing you currently have it set on Full. Press zoom one more time to get Panel. Then you can restart Netflix and all should be good.

I have my display resolutions set to 1080i and 1080p only upcoming all 480 and 720 content. My TiVo only zoom cycles between Panel, Zoom and Full.. Netflix may flicker a bit when watching their Super HD content add it switches to 1080p


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

I just want to restress, you can not use the Zoom Function while in netflix, it does not work. You have to use it while watching TV, and when you open netflix it will use what ever zoom setting was last applied to live tv.


----------



## michael1248 (Feb 14, 2002)

Yup! That did it!

And yes...I have learned that you cannot change the aspect ratio within the Netflix app....thanks to all for setting me straight!


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

LoREvanescence said:


> I just want to restress, you can not use the Zoom Function while in netflix, it does not work. You have to use it while watching TV, and when you open netflix it will use what ever zoom setting was last applied to live tv.


 I did not know this. Thanks! I have just been using the various aspect ratio settings on my TV (there are seven!) to work around this.


----------

